# Fast Food Will Kill You!!



## the real slim aidy (Apr 20, 2007)

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g236/real_slim_aidy/IMG_0004-2.jpg


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 20, 2007)

he probably died waiting for his fries


----------



## Andrew T. Mironov (Apr 22, 2007)

lol
:thumbup:


----------

